# Help needed regarding WES



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I'm in the process of evaluating my educational qualifications through WES.
I completed my bachelors in Sri Lanka and my MSc in Australia, so my problem is, do I have to evaluate both my MSc and bachelor from WES? or just the MSc?

Also please explain the process of submitting transcripts to WES. (Australian University is able to provide certificates to WES via "My eQuals" but not the Sri Lankan university)

please help

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

derik2020 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I'm in the process of evaluating my educational qualifications through WES.
> I completed my bachelors in Sri Lanka and my MSc in Australia, so my problem is, do I have to evaluate both my MSc and bachelor from WES? or just the MSc?
> ...


You’re required to include all your education. For the SriLankan docs just provide a notarized letter stating why you are unable to provide.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Auld Yin said:


> You’re required to include all your education. For the SriLankan docs just provide a notarized letter stating why you are unable to provide.


Thank you, do I have to send both transcripts in the same envelop or is it ok if I show my MSc via "My eQuals" and send the degree certificate by mail?


----------

